

The Secret Project for Simon Silver - theory11
http://www.theory11.com/news/secret-project-simon-silver/

======
theory11
Hey HN, long time reader, but I think this is my first "actual" new
submission. Hurray!

Our company is called theory11 - the largest instructional magic site. We also
make really high-end, designer playing cards. Having a crew of magic experts,
and friends that work with James Randi, we were asked to collaborate on a
viral site promoting the new film "Red Lights" with Robert De Niro, Cillian
Murphy, and Sigourney Weaver.

The film is about a team of two physicists that defraud fake psychics, who
claim to have powers to speak to the dead, cure cancer, and levitate. Our idea
was to create a viral site that allowed you to freak out your friends (by
secretly being our "informant") while simultaneously promoting the film and
reminding people that there's more than meets the eye.

Because this is HN, I wanted to extend huge kudos to MailGun, Twilio, David
Kwong, Mark Garity, Millennium Entertainment, and the guys at Les Avignons in
Austria for their help with design and development. This was a great challenge
that came together in two weeks from start to finish. Very happy with the
result!

More Detail: <http://www.theory11.com/news/secret-project-simon-silver/>

Direct Link: <http://www.simonsilver.com/secret/>

